# Recommended resources on feminisms’ affect on the church?



## EvanVK (Jul 18, 2019)

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 18, 2019)

Genesis 3? Seriously, men shun their responsibilities, women fill the gap, disaster strikes, rinse, repeat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 18, 2019)

You could try this one. https://www.lproof.org/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 18, 2019)

Wayne Grudem "Evangelical Feminism: New path to Liberalism".


----------



## EvanVK (Jul 19, 2019)

jwright82 said:


> Wayne Grudem "Evangelical Feminism: New path to Liberalism".



Thank you.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 19, 2019)

Mary Kassian's work on feminism and the church is absolutely essential to the discussion, especially her careful historical work. The other major resource is the collection of essays edited by Piper and Grudem on Biblical Manhood and Womanhood.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EvanVK (Jul 19, 2019)

greenbaggins said:


> Mary Kassian's work on feminism and the church is absolutely essential to the discussion, especially her careful historical work. The other major resource is the collection of essays edited by Piper and Grudem on Biblical Manhood and Womanhood.



Yes, that is what "i'm looking for thank you.


----------

